# Posters



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy, 
Gladly I want recommend this site, it concerns posters/brochures/drawnings/ paintings/photographes of liners/steamers from several company's, it is there now more as 5000.Some beauty's and it's worth to have a look, enjoy yourself.
http://80.126.138.173/posters/index.htm


----------



## thunderd (Apr 18, 2005)

Unfortunately ruud I couldn't work out how to get past the first page because I haven't got your multi language talent.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Thunderd,

Just by clicking on the ABC DEFGH etc, and below every page, you click on no:2,3,4,5 etc, easy the way it goes.Enjoy it.At the moment we've 5250 pcs, some doubles, but you get those for free(*))

This is shown at the entry:
In Dutch:
*Scheepvaart - Posters*​ 

een verzameling scheepvaareen verzameling scheepvaart posters-ansichtkaarten en oude foto's,​
verzameld door Ruud, John, Hidde, schiffspost.com & jannuh.t posters-ansichtkaarten en oude foto's,
verzameld door Ruud, John, Hidde, schiffspost.com & jannuh.

*Ga naar: ABC - DEFGH - IJKLM - NOP - QRST - UVWXYZ0-9 *



*In English*

Shipping - posters a collection shipping picture postcardpicture postcard picture postcards and old photograph, collected Ruud, John, Hidde, schiffspost.com & jannuh. 
Go to: ABC - DEFGH - IJKLM - NOP - QRST - UVWXYZ0-9

So just click on the Purple Named Alphabet, and you're in(Applause)


----------



## paul0510 (Jul 25, 2005)

Hi Ruud,

great site. Are these posters available for purchase?

Paul


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Paul, 

I've made already about a 100's Cd-r's and sended them to all over the world: Cananda-USA-South America-Africa-Asia-NZ-Australia and lots of countries in Europe, never asked a "penny/dime" for it, but the costs of sending them for free are nowaday much more expensive, then a while ago, and to be honest to say, some even didn't thank me for that or gave an email that they had received it.So I will think it over to start copy/sending again, and will let you know.


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

A super site devoted to postcards is Simplon.
It's been around for a long time, but if you haven't checked it out, its at
http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/SP1.html

Bruce C.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Bruce,

Indeed a very good site with lots of nice postcards/posters;
Ours is just made for fun and as we started 2 yrs ago to collect them wherever we found them, in the beginning only Dutch ship/company folders/brochures/posters, and now you can see a "small collection" of what we've collected.


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello Ruud:
I looked at your posting about the poster site early in the morning and I guess the cogs in my head were not meshing as they should. I didn't realize at the time that that huge site was your own personal work.
I took a quick look and it's fascinating, especially for someone like me who really enjoys the historic. I've got it bookmarked and next Sunday morning, with a cup or two of coffee, will enjoy exploring it.
The more I use the internet the more I appreciate people like you who take the time and effort to share their expertise with others. That surely makes the web an interesting place.
I was wondering if you know Willem van der Leek, another Dutch ship enthusiast and an ex NASM man?
Best,
Bruce C.


----------



## Paul UK (Jun 13, 2005)

Ruud

I know you have a lot of pictures but this site is a labour of love.

Paul


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Bruce and Paul,

Yes that was a lot of work to collect them, searching the internet and load/re-organize them, but we do get a lot of fine responses as yours, and that's where it's all about, shearing one love,*all about ships!!!!!*
It might take a couple of more cup of coffee/tea Bruce, I know someone who spend a whole week, to watch them all(*)) I've heard that name before[Willem van der Leek], maybe we've meet each other at some reunion or fair, the name sounds to me very well known, but I can't place it for the moment.I do have a lot of friends sharing the same hobby, and still know lots of seaman from company's where I've sailed.
Thanks again for your fine commands(Applause)


----------



## R736476 (Jul 2, 2005)

Ruud,
Thank you for letting us into this veritable Aladdin's Cave! It's priceless.
Best regards
Alex


----------



## PETER HOPKINS (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi Ruud

You are a gem. This is just fantastic and a real credit to you. Please keep up the good work


----------



## marlinspike (Jul 19, 2005)

What a credit:as someone said 'a labour of love' if you ever decide to make CD's let me know: I will certainly be in the queue to purchase. By the way thanks for the 'birthday greetings': much appreciated. Peter


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Peter,

You are welcome,yes the Cd-r exists, and I've send it already all over the world, so please if you want to have one you can send me a PM, in which you give me your informations.


----------



## turbines48 (Jan 21, 2006)

i tried but got the error message "cross site linking not allowed"


----------



## airds (Jun 14, 2005)

*url*



turbines48 said:


> i tried but got the error message "cross site linking not allowed"


Delete the index.htm from the url in your address bar, try that then click on a group letters.


----------



## airds (Jun 14, 2005)

ruud said:


> Ahoy Peter,
> 
> You are welcome,yes the Cd-r exists, and I've send it already all over the world, so please if you want to have one you can send me a PM, in which you give me your informations.


Ruud 

Assume the scans on the CD are larger?

Cheers


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

Some are, some not, I didn't put them on line.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Well done Ruud,

What a treasure for anyone interested in maritime matters.
As others have rightly said great credit to you Ruud.

Best wishes


----------

